# Texture help



## JLew758 (Feb 12, 2019)

Anyone know how to achieve this texture on a ceiling?? Please help 😬


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

It's called stomp texture. Thin your mud down and apply it to the ceiling with a large paint roller. Then stomp it with a texture brush on a long handle. Not real big around here.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

gopherstateguy said:


> It's called stomp texture. Thin your mud down and apply it to the ceiling with a large paint roller. Then stomp it with a texture brush on a long handle. Not real big around here.


Looks like you need a large round chip brush to do the rosette pattern. Wet the brush down ahead of time. Set it bristle side down on a piece of plastic with the bristles fanned out evenly. Allow enough time for the bristles to dry in this shape.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Looks like you need a large round chip brush to do the rosette pattern. Wet the brush down ahead of time. Set it bristle side down on a piece of plastic with the bristles fanned out evenly. Allow enough time for the bristles to dry in this shape.


Like I said, not very popular here. Only had to do it a couple of times. You can customize the brush by removing bristles to get the desired pattern.


----------



## 5star (Sep 9, 2021)

JLew758 said:


> Anyone know how to achieve this texture on a ceiling?? Please help 😬


I know it's old but thats call stamping and we call it crows foot... u have a stamp tool that looks like that or make one from plumbing parts.. it works better if u have the metal one and u put cut peices of hose on the tines coming out and keep them wet and clean inbetween stamps... we did this on Fleetwood homes 20 years ago..


----------

